# wound revision



## lovetocode (Sep 21, 2011)

Please assist with coding.

Patient had a lower abdominal hernia months ago and has since had debridement and placement of wound vac.  Patient now presents for continued follow up from her recent abdominal wall reconstruction and surgeon performs a wound revision and then closes the resulting defect over a drain.

How would you code this?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## surgonc87 (Sep 21, 2011)

see 13160, or complex repair for scar revisions....


----------

